# Do I need puppy classes?



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

I will be picking up our puppy Friday! I already have a 7 year old golden at home and 3 kids ranging in age from 3-9. Do I need puppy classes for socialization or do you think we have enough going on here to give him the socialization he needs?

Thanks,
Wendy


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Puppy classes are always important. And getting her out in public for socialization is a good idea, group classes give her the opportunity to see and interact with other dogs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's mainly the socialization with strange people and strange dogs that you need.

And it's important to get your pup in obedience 1 and 2 classes for the same reason. Your dog will be going to dog class every week and getting socialization in a controlled environment during that time when most fear behaviors pop up.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Yes, yes get puppy classes. And try to find ones that let the kids come along because the trainer will help train the kids, too. My trainer welcomed kids but if they were young there needed to be a second adult.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> Yes, yes get puppy classes. And try to find ones that let the kids come along because the trainer will help train the kids, too. My trainer welcomed kids but if they were young there needed to be a second adult.


If they are well-behaved and can sit still and be quiet. :uhoh:

In puppy class it wasn't too huge a deal, but obedience 1 and 2, it was bad enough dealing with dog related distractions. But when you had kids constantly wiggling around, talking, moving around, going in and out, interfering with training - oh god. :doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Everybody needs puppy classes! Really. I teach them, and have someone take my own puppies through for me. I'd never not do it.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Read this and definitely discuss with your vet and breeder:
http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy socialization.pdf

Puppy class is a good idea for a lot of reasons:
- Socialization to sights, sounds, smells, textures, people, animals, experiences.
- You learn how to -properly- expose your puppy to things (...there are definitely bad ways!)
- You get problem prevention exercises. This is VERY important for everyone, especially those with kids!!!
- The instructors are (ideally!) VERY experienced and will let you know if they see any issues that need addressed immediately....things you may not be able to pick up on.
- You will learn more about how to read dog body language, and this will help you out in many ways.


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, puppy classes it is! LOL thank you all for the great feedback!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The bonding between dog and human during those classes is totally worth it, no matter what age of the dog. When we adopted a rescue at almost age 7 we did obedience together and it helped us form a very strong bond with each other. Highly recommended!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

second adult. If they are well-behaved and can sit still and be quiet. :uhoh:

In puppy class it wasn't too huge a deal, but obedience 1 and 2, it was bad enough dealing with dog related distractions. But when you had kids constantly wiggling around, talking, moving around, going in and out, interfering with training - oh god. :doh:

I agree about the later classes -- no kids unless they are well behaved. But the thing about puppy classes and kids is that puppies without kids in their home need to be socialized with kids, and kids need to learn how to react with puppies. The "be a tree" if they jump, for instance.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ian'sgran said:


> I agree about the later classes -- no kids unless they are well behaved. But the thing about puppy classes and kids is that puppies without kids in their home need to be socialized with kids, and kids need to learn how to react with puppies. The "be a tree" if they jump, for instance.


It depends on how it is managed too... 

I would have been very impatient if the instructor interrupted the class to train somebody's kids. Or if there was a lot of crazy stuff going on. <- Keep in mind I was twitching when people let their puppies run loose and play _on the training floor_ before class each week when Jacks was a puppy. If there were little kids running around with the puppies too and interfering with class, I would have had angry eyes going on. : 

(sorry... I'm in a bratty mood today - it happens when I'm operating on only 45 minutes of sleep)


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Agree w/ Reddogs. VERY important even if you've done this a million times.


----------



## GldnMom (Jul 31, 2010)

I totally agree.
We have been through puppy classes a couple of times now and started puppy pre-school with Lilly last week (she is 12 weeks old today) and it definitely makes a positive difference. I have to concur about the "well behaved" kids part. My daughter is 16 and is joining me for the first time because she wants to continue Lillys training through canine good citizenship. However, I have seen what a distraction some younger kids can be in class. When my kids were younger, we invested in some in-home private lessons that trained all of us and we still talk about how helpful it was and a large part of why Cooper (age 6) is such an amazing dog and saw us all as pack leaders (even my daughter when she was 10). 

I appreciate the input in this thread because I was on the fence about Obedience 1 and 2 in a group setting. I was considering private lessons. It sounds like many of you think a group is the way to go? Thanks so much. This forum is invaluable!

Leslie


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

We trained our 3 year old rescue, Ben, both privately and in a class setting. The private lessons were much more intensive and we learned all the basic commands and how to work through many of his issues. In two long sessions we did 8 weeks worth of lessons. The group classes were also good though because of the huge distraction level. It isn't enough for your dog to obey you at home, you want him/her to pay attention to you when you are out in the world. With a golden especially, sociable creatures that they are, class allows you to work with them when they are highly distracted: they really want to go over to greet everybody in the room but you are teaching them to focus on you, no matter what. It is also good socialization, introducing them to many different kinds of dogs and people. Ben has had to learn that not every dog is friendly (we have three highly reactive dogs in our class) - which hasn't been easy for him. But he's learning that he can't say hello to everybody he meets, he has to wait for us to tell him it's okay. That's an important lesson.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Puppy classes are just one more reason I wish I could have gotten Ranger as a puppy! I got him at 9 months and he was one undersocialized, big strong dog. Socializing him was tough, but after an intense 1.5 years he's finally getting to the point where he's learning HOW to meet dogs properly. 

My brother opted out of the free training classes that came with the adoption of his puppy, Blue. I think he only went to 3 out of 6 of them, deemed Blue "perfectly behaved" and that was that. In the span of a 6 months, Blue went from an outgoing puppy who played with other dogs and went up to people without fear to a borderline fear aggressive dog when meeting people or dogs. It's been a long road to get Blue back to the outgoing happy dog he once was but I'm happy to say he's come along away! So not only go to puppy classes, but keep up the socialization for the rest of his life!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Along with what everyone else has already said, this also gives you some time alone with just you and the puppy without your other dog in the picture. Since puppies tend to bond more to the other dog, doing some alone-time activities will be a good thing for both of you.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

What they said!!


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you all fo the responses. Looking into puppy classes now....


----------

